# Sage lost the battle



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss......Please try and remember all the good times and joy Sage brought to you and your family and the days will get easier as they come....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry...Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What sad news. I wish there were words that could ease the pain. I hope that one day you open your home and heart to another golden.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Godspeed sweet girl. 

I am so sorry for your loss, hugs to you and your family.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Peace and Comfort to you and your family...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. It is never easy to say goodbye when we love so deeply.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your girl. I know how much your heart hurts right now. Hugs to you and your family.

Godspeed sweet angel Sage...run free sweet girl...


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers from our hearts to yours. 

mary jean


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl. I know how you feel, I'm sending hugs your way. Glad you joined, there's so many wonderful people here. R.I.P Sage.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

thoughts and hugs as another beautiful golden soul crosses the bridge
beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Sage. I know that it is hard but remember the good times and know she will always love you. You will be together again someday. You condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Sage is and allways will be.


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Many thoughts and prayers go to your family.



Sandy and Kelly at the Bridge.:heartbeat


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss. That is a beautiful picture of her. How old was she?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tears flow. Only a month ago i lost my Buck and it is still so fresh and I know the pain you are feeling. I have many times asked why a much loved, well cared dog died while a poor miserable, unloved starving one suffered on with life. It doesn't seem fair.

Thoughst are prayers are with you and the family and of course with Sage as she joins my goldens Buck, Scooter, and Hunter, and everyone elses loved goldens.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your lose. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Hooch


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this news. We understand the pain and emptiness. I too lost my precious Petey to hemangiosarcoma. We only had him 2 weeks after his emergency surgery to remove the spleen. It has been 2 years and my heart aches daily because I miss him so. My thoughts are with you at this painful time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I''m so sorry about your beautiful Sage. There are just no words to make it better, but hold onto your good memories of her.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Sage was so beautiful. My heart goes out to you and your family. At times I believe that the golden's inherent sweetness gene shares a spot with the weakness that gives them cancer. Hold on to your memories and Sage will survive in your thoughts forever.

Helaine


----------



## So Cal Kat (Jul 20, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, I wish there were magic words that I could say to help you through this. I lost my golden to the same thing, it will be 2 years on June 18th and I still miss her. The time you had you will always treasure. 

Kat


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I do hope that your many happy memories will often bring smiles to you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sad to hear about Sage, thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear about your loss. Try to remember the wonderful times you had with Sage, wonderful memories will be with you for ever.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to hear of this. You did everything you could for Sage to give her the best life and even 5 more weeks to be with you. I am sure she knows and loves everything you have done for her.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so very sorry for your loss.....your in my prayers.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family. She looked like a very sweet girl and love her little cow bell.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sage*

I do feel very sorry for you i know what the lose is like its been 6 months since i lost Meg and i still have a tear or two for her.
I to had a dog with a tumor on the spleen she was 10 when it was diognosed but it was not cancer she had a couple of bleeds befofe we know what was wrong she had her spleen removed.
She went on to live nearly another 3 years we lost her on 29th December 2006 the vet was not 100% sure what got her in the end we thing it may have been a brain tumor as she kept having funny little turns they did all test but nothing would show up what the problems was.
She was nearly 13 her birthday would have been 13th January and the vet said even if we did no it would not be fair to operate on her she also had cushing sydrome and problems with her feet but she was a happy dog.
As you said why should such a gentle breed go through all cancers.
One day i will meet her again at rainbow bridge.

Maggie


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Sage. May you find peace in the days ahead.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

My heart breaks for you right now. We lost our Reyna to hemangiosarcoma, and I know how hard it is to say goodbye. Rest assured we all understand your tears.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry that Sage has lost her battle. Cancer claims yet another of our babies! Rest in peace sweet Sage!

JAzzys Mom


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Im so sorry about your loss of sage. my thoughts and prayers are coming your way tonight. rest well pretty sage :bigangel:

Debbie & mason


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Wish there were something we could do to ease your pain. 

Cherish the good moments--we're sure that Sage would love to tell you how much she loved being with you. 

Peace,

SJ and family


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sage*

The one thing the keeps me going is knowing now their not in pain anymore and i think of all the little angels playing together at rainbow bridge happy again.

Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

It is so very very sad to say good bye, know Sages' suffering is over and she is pain free and will always remain in your heart.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. You'll be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I cannot begin to express how sorry I am for you and your family. I know that Skyler welcomed Sage to the Bridge with love and friendship. Our pups will be best friends for the future and wait for us both to walk across. Godspeed Sage.


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I lost my 6 year old labrador retriever to cancer several years ago, he was so young and I still get angry when I think about it sometimes because he should have had so many more years of life left. It still hurts to this day.

I know for me, the peace I do feel comes from knowing that I gave him a good life, as you did for your Sage. You said you will carry Sage in your heart, but know that Sage also carries your love in her heart as well. 

I'm not sure whether you are aware or not, but there is a golden retriever foundation that is doing research to combat the cancers that are so tragically affecting the breed we love. Hopefully, one day, they will find a cure and fewer dogs will suffer.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi I did,nt know about the research but i am pleased to hear about this although my Meg was lucky in a way her tumor on her spleen was 
benign and she went on to live for another 3 years when her spleen was removed.
But we don't really know what Cancer got her in the end and i think of her every day although i have 2 others dogs she was a angel all my dogs have been rescue dogs so in my heart i no i have given them a good life of the years they had left when i got them.

Maggie


----------



## NancyLu (Jul 28, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and your family. What a precious picture that is of your beautiful Sage.


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to read about Sage and your loss, your golden memories will always be with you!


----------



## thaichips (May 8, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------

